# Catahoula/Black Lab Mix barks/growls if i ignore it....



## Holaric (Jul 16, 2011)

Is this bad or should i just ignore it. The barking didnt make me nervous but then he started growling and then when i went to pet him he kind of backed up? Idk how agressive these dogs can be and im really curious if this is something i should be worried about. He is 7months old. Thx


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I think you need to get help from a trainer that can see the dog in person. We can't help you based on these descriptions. You seem fairly new to dogs and could probably use hands on help understanding different behaviors. Also the trainer can assess his personality to see if he's been aggressive or not. If you had a video of his behavior we might be able to help more.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree, very hard to assess without video or meeting the dog.

Sometimes, a dog that wants attention and isn't getting it will do whatever it takes to get that attention. If they are somehow restricted (leash, crate, whatever), they may resort to whatever means necessary (such as insistence barking or even growling) to tell you "HELLOOO, quit ignoring me! Remember me? I'm stuck over HERE". Backing up may occur because you're invading his space. On the flip side, this could be aggression, and backing up could be the dog's way of showing fear. You may be able to use other body language cues or even the general temperament/personality of the dog to figure out how the dog is feeling: is the tail wagging? ears pinned? is the dog generally fearful of you or others? I'd worry less about the breed (or breed mix, in this case) and more about the individual dog and its past experiences, temperament, etc.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Gottaluvmutts is right; don't focus on 'if these dogs are aggressive' but on what your individual dog is going through and needs from you. Catahoula Leopard Dogs are very tenacious and require strong leadership so I would also highly recommend listening to the suggestions above and go seek professional help from a certified trainer. 

You can also pick up The Other End of the Leash by Patricia McConnell. This book will help you to understand what your dog is trying to tell you.

Until you get help, it is best to try to avoid the situations which have lead your dog barking at you. If this is not possible, be as non-confrontational as possible. Do not make eye contact, approach sideways and do not make fast/jerky movements.


----------



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a Catahoula pup myself, and while she doesn't growl at me, she throws fits when I decide to have some me time and she wants to play with the ball. She tries to herd me into playing with her by yipping and barking and nipping at my skin.

I try to discourage that behavior by completely ignoring her when she does it. After all, she's looking for attention when she does it, right?


----------

